# I just wanted to say...



## Mouse (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it should routinely be pointed out that the Public Library System is the best invention EVER

thanks for your time


----------



## BanMatt (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep. First thing I do when I'm going to be in a town for awhile is get a card. Also good obviously if you dont have a card and you wanna just be in a cool or warm building and read all day.


----------



## MrD (Jul 26, 2010)

Hell yeah!
I love the library, its one of the first places I hit when I arrive in a new town
ssoo much good info!!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 26, 2010)

fer sure!


----------

